# 13 Camry for 17 Chevy Bolt. Worth it?



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello fellow drivers.
I have 13 Toyota Camry 3.5 with 123000 miles on it. Thinking to sell it and get a 17 Chevy Bolt. I live in condos so don't have an access to home charger. There are several DC fast chargers near my home with 10 mile radius and tons of Level 2 chargers some of them are free. I have a full time job ( can ask my boss for a permission to charge my Bolt but even if he say yes still it's going to be Level 1. ) and do Uber Eats and GH at nights and weekends. Is it worth it? Or in my case it's better to get just a hybrid or plug in hybrid? I'm selling Camry anyway, 18 mpg really kills me when I spend $25-30 on gas every other day


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Adil said:


> Hello fellow drivers.
> I have 13 Toyota Camry 3.5 with 123000 miles on it. Thinking to sell it and get a 17 Chevy Bolt. I live in condos so don't have an access to home charger. There are several DC fast chargers near my home with 10 mile radius and tons of Level 2 chargers some of them are free. I have a full time job ( can ask my boss for a permission to charge my Bolt but even if he say yes still it's going to be Level 1. ) and do Uber Eats and GH at nights and weekends. Is it worth it? Or in my case it's better to get just a hybrid or plug in hybrid? I'm selling Camry anyway, 18 mpg really kills me when I spend $25-30 on gas every other day


Gonna be pain in the ass in your situation, I would rather stick with the hybrid.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If you drive passengers make sure it has four seat belts


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I personally would go the hybrid route. I've done 16k trips in a Prius.I dint think elevtic is effecient enough yet.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

What's the difference between hybrid and electric? Don't laugh at me. I have a truck 😁


----------



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> What's the difference between hybrid and electric? Don't laugh at me. I have a truck &#128513;


fully electric vehicle doesn't use gas at all. You just charge it as you charge your smartphone  no need for filter and oil changes, sensors, engiune tune ups and etc. Just brake change once in a while, tires and washer fluid
Hybrid cars although have a battery that drives your vehicle from time to time but also use Internal Combustion Engine which consumes gas but that tandem (battery+engine) gives you some decent mileage (up to 60 mpg)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Adil said:


> fully electric vehicle doesn't use gas at all. You just charge it as you charge your smartphone :smiles: no need for filter and oil changes, sensors, engiune tune ups and etc. Just brake change once in a while, tires and washer fluid
> Hybrid cars although have a battery that drives your vehicle from time to time but also use Internal Combustion Engine which consumes gas but that tandem (battery+engine) gives you some decent mileage (up to 60 mpg)


Ah ha! Thank you ! So do hybrid vehicles still have the same maintenance schedule that regular cars have Or do the miles still count the same as a regular gasoline operated vehicle?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Ah ha! Thank you ! So do hybrid vehicles still have the same maintenance schedule that regular cars have Or do the miles still count the same as a regular gasoline operated vehicle?


Yes. There is a gas engine and a battery motor.


----------



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Ah ha! Thank you ! So do hybrid vehicles still have the same maintenance schedule that regular cars have Or do the miles still count the same as a regular gasoline operated vehicle?


You are welcome. Yes, hybrid vehicle still requires maintenance as oil change, transmission flush, filters and etc


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> If you drive passengers make sure it has four seat belts


Just for clarification, that's four additional seat belts to yours LOL for a grand total of 5


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Your title says Volt (plug-in hybrid, like PriusC), but post says Bolt (battery-only). 
I drive a Bolt (battery only). I also have a full-time job and uber nights/weekends.

I'd say that if a normal non-Eats driver were motivated, then a Bolt can work with fast-charging only (with no home charger), but it's not easy. For an Eats driver, it could be pretty hard. I know several Uber drivers with Bolts, but only one who has no charging at his apartment.

The main issue is that you may have to sit around while it charges. The Bolt is one of the slower EVs at fast-charging. It often adds about 80 miles of range in 30 minutes of "fast charging." If you think of that 30 minutes as part of your "Eats driving time," then it will drag down your earnings per hour. But if you have something to do during that time (like study), then that's not as bad. Even better if you can study in a coffee shop and see your car out the window. (of course, sitting in a coffee shop is not a thing, right now).

Look on Plugshare.com . Use the "filter" to only see the CCS fast chargers and "J1772" slow chargers. See if there are any near where you hang out or work. A slow charger will add about 15 miles of range per hour plugged-in, so that works best if you're at work, asleep, etc.

Also, you might talk to a local EV owners group (there's probably a facebook group). They often know if there are any incentives for your condo association or utility to help you out.


----------



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

Ignatowski said:


> Your title says Volt (plug-in hybrid, like PriusC), but post says Bolt (battery-only).
> I drive a Bolt (battery only). I also have a full-time job and uber nights/weekends.
> 
> I'd say that if a normal non-Eats driver were motivated, then a Bolt can work with fast-charging only (with no home charger), but it's not easy. For an Eats driver, it could be pretty hard. I know several Uber drivers with Bolts, but only one who has no charging at his apartment.
> ...


Thank you!
Yes, I meant Bolt, probably autocorrection. 
Although right now I live in condos (rent) I'm moving soon since my landlord wants me to move to one of his duplexes. So, in a month or so I will get something where I can charge my car. Thank you for your info. Looks like it's better to get a Bolt after I move to another place.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Cool on the move to duplex. Be sure to get agreement that you can charge somehow (like that you have the rights to have an outdoor 240v outlet put-in).

I used to Uber with a LEAF (tiny 30kwhr battery).

Start the day at 6:50am with range 105 miles. Drive until about 9am, usually 5 passengers and 65 miles (range down to 40 miles).
Go home and plug-in, eat breakfast, post on UP.net. By 11am, range was back up to 70.
Drive 11am lunch until range down to <10 miles (maybe 2 hours)
Go home and plug in. By 7pm, range is up to 95 miles.
Drive 7pm until range down to <10 miles range (maybe 2.5 hours).
I could drive about 6-7 hours per weekday, all at good driving times. 4:30 rush-hour wasn't worth it due to gridlock.

With the Bolt's big 60kwhr battery, you'd could get 5-6 hours of street driving "free" from your overnight charge. If you have a day job, and commute (say) 15 miles each way, then you can just do the day job, then do Eats until battery is low and call it a day.

I normally don't bother fast-charging except to do a long shift on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Adil said:


> Hello fellow drivers.
> I have 13 Toyota Camry 3.5 with 123000 miles on it. Thinking to sell it and get a 17 Chevy Bolt. I live in condos so don't have an access to home charger. There are several DC fast chargers near my home with 10 mile radius and tons of Level 2 chargers some of them are free. I have a full time job ( can ask my boss for a permission to charge my Bolt but even if he say yes still it's going to be Level 1. ) and do Uber Eats and GH at nights and weekends. Is it worth it? Or in my case it's better to get just a hybrid or plug in hybrid? I'm selling Camry anyway, 18 mpg really kills me when I spend $25-30 on gas every other day


You are spending money to save a little on gas? Unless you got a bad Camry that is not reliable your Camry should have plenty of life in it. However if you are just looking to change vehicles that is a different story :smiles:

The amount of money you save in gas probably will not cover the cost of buying a newer car.



Daisey77 said:


> Ah ha! Thank you ! So do hybrid vehicles still have the same maintenance schedule that regular cars have Or do the miles still count the same as a regular gasoline operated vehicle?


My Fusion Hybrid Plug-in has a different maintenance schedule vs. the non Hybrid Fusion models... Pretty much only on the fluid changes. Letting the car decide when it was time to change the oil I didn't change the oil until 17k, which meant 9k in actual miles with the engine running. Ford recommends letting the car tell you when the oil needs to be changed or 1 year.


----------



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You are spending money to save a little on gas? Unless you got a bad Camry that is not reliable your Camry should have plenty of life in it. However if you are just looking to change vehicles that is a different story :smiles:
> 
> The amount of money you save in gas probably will not cover the cost of buying a newer car.


Just switching to a Bolt I will save at least $2500 first year (about $200/month for gas and $65/month for oil change)that's almost the difference between the value of my vehicle and a 17' Bolt


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I drive a Bolt too. Agree with everything Ignatowski says.

Just watch your economic tradeoffs switching to a Bolt. Bear in mind that the cost to charge the car will mitigate a portion of the gas savings. Since you already have a car you have the advantage of being able to pencil all this out over time. Watch for deals on used Bolts. Find out exactly what the landlord can do for you on electricity and its cost. How many miles do you drive the car each all total? L1 charging only adds 2-3 miles per hour. If you can't get 220-240 connection at your new apartment charging may be an issue each day.... especially if you have time constraints working two jobs.

Good luck! I have 63K on my 2019 Bolt and has not been in the shop yet. Only expense has been tires.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The amount of money you save in gas probably will not cover the cost of buying a newer car.


I pay 8.5¢/kwhr for power, and get about 3.75 miles/kwhr doing Eats. If I Ubered 50k miles/year and average 42mpg, I'd spend $2300/year on gas, versus $1133/year on electricity. Right now, used 2017 Bolts are $16k+, while a 2012 Prius (good for 3 years on Uber) is $6k-$8k. So you're right, you can't make-up that extra $9k purchase price difference, just on $1.1k/year in gas savings.

You may save a bit more on maintenance: the electric has no transmission etc. It should last longer than a 3-year-old Prius, let alone the 8-year Prius. One other big "unknown" I'm watching is the $1/ride Green Car bonus. If Uber limited that to pure battery electric vehicles in the future (cars with no engine), then that would make the EV cheaper.

Right now, I think for full-time ubering, your best bet is to minimize expense, and drive a "disposable" car. But for part-time Ubering, if you'd rather drive a newer electric car, then sure, you'll make back _some_ of the added cost.


----------



## CherylCantrell (Jun 6, 2020)

Pretty cool! As a car guy, I have always wondered how easy it is to get repair and tech info on them like I can for all my other cars. I won't own something unless I can work on it (even the firmware) so you answered my question in your post.

Just checked and looks some some used ones in my area go for around $12-15k. Thats not bad

Thanks for the informative post


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Adil said:


> Hello fellow drivers.
> I have 13 Toyota Camry 3.5 with 123000 miles on it. Thinking to sell it and get a 17 Chevy Bolt. I live in condos so don't have an access to home charger. There are several DC fast chargers near my home with 10 mile radius and tons of Level 2 chargers some of them are free. I have a full time job ( can ask my boss for a permission to charge my Bolt but even if he say yes still it's going to be Level 1. ) and do Uber Eats and GH at nights and weekends. Is it worth it? Or in my case it's better to get just a hybrid or plug in hybrid? I'm selling Camry anyway, 18 mpg really kills me when I spend $25-30 on gas every other day


DO it. You can make this work very easily.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Adil said:


> Hello fellow drivers.
> I have 13 Toyota Camry 3.5 with 123000 miles on it. Thinking to sell it and get a 17 Chevy Bolt. I live in condos so don't have an access to home charger. There are several DC fast chargers near my home with 10 mile radius and tons of Level 2 chargers some of them are free. I have a full time job ( can ask my boss for a permission to charge my Bolt but even if he say yes still it's going to be Level 1. ) and do Uber Eats and GH at nights and weekends. Is it worth it? Or in my case it's better to get just a hybrid or plug in hybrid? I'm selling Camry anyway, 18 mpg really kills me when I spend $25-30 on gas every other day


 Keep the Toyota!! Chevy will make you go broke fast!! 
I went through 6 chevy's driving for Uber and leasing them in less than 9 months. 4 Malibu's 2016-2018 all towed back to the dealership, with serious issues. 2 other 2018 Equinox- Premier and Cruze) were nothing but trouble and towed as well. 
I bought a Mitsubishi Mirage G4, small but dependable. Bought brand new with only 17 miles on it. 45 MPG with a 9-gallon tank. I have had it for 18 months. Love it!!


----------

